# ما الفرق بين المهندس والفني الطبي .



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الموضوع المطروح لأجل النقاش والحوار فبادر برأيك الخاص .

المهندس والفني الطبي كلاهما يعملان في نفس المجال اقصد الصيانة والمبيعات وتطلعاتهما واحدة .

ومن خلال احتكاكي بهما وجد هناك مهندسين يستشيرون الفنيين في العمل واكتساب الخبرات .

انتظر ارائكم وتعليقكم .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## أبو روان العراقي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذا كلام صحيح


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لا لا لا
حرام عليك يا شكري ليش هيجي تكووووووول!!!
يعني الي يدرس اربع سنوات وتطلع روحة
مثل الي يدرس سنتين؟؟؟ :80::80::80::80::80::80::80: 
مستحيييييييييييييييييل
:82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة .:d 

هذا الواقع .

لان الذي يدرس سنتان عملي لديه خبرة اكثر في امور الصيانة والمبيعات . 


البغدادي:5:


----------



## مهموم اليمن (21 نوفمبر 2007)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/r]
[اوافقك الراى اخى شكرى 
لكن المهندس لديه افق واسع اكثر من الفنى ويحتاج فقط الى العمل الكثير 
مع الشكر 
[عبد الله حسين[/


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (21 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس قابل للتكيف مع الاجهزه الحديثه والفنى لايعرف الا ماسبق ان مر به من الاجهزه


----------



## wensh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا أوافق على أن الفنى مثل المهندس فى الخبرة و يكاد يفوقة و لكن الفرق هو أن المهندس تعلم ليبتكر فى صناعة الأجهزة الطبية أما الفنى تعلم ليقوم بعملية إصلاح هذة الأجهزة و هذا هو العمل الأساسى للفنى و المهندس .


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .:d
> 
> هذا الواقع .
> 
> ...


 
:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## Biomedical (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ، تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،

اسمحوا لي أن أعبر عن وجهة نظري المتواضعة والمبنية على نظرة واقعية على سوق العمل في الوطن العربي فيما يتعلق باختصاص الهندسة الطبية .

هناك من يحصل على دبلوم في الهندسة الطبية من معاهد خاصة أو دبلوم جامعي (سنتان) أو دبلوم (ثلاث سنوات) أو بكالوريوس (4 سنوات) أو بكالوريوس (5 سنوات).

كلمة مهندس في الكثير من الدول العربية أصبحت تعبر عن رتبة وظيفية (Position) وليست شهادة كما يظن البعض ، هناك فنييون متميزون جدا ويطلق عليهم اسم مهندسون وهم يستحقون ذلك بلا شك و أنا أعرف بعضهم ممن يعملون في أجهزة طبية بالغة الدقة وبشكل متقن .

رأيت أيضا بعض المهندسين المتميزين ورأيت من هم دون ذلك. 

نحن نعيش في عصر التعليم المستمر والمفتوح والذي سبقنا فيه الغرب بسنوات عديدة ، يمكن للمهندس والفني متابعة تعليمهم وتحصيل المزيد في الكثير من الاختصاصات التي قد تفيدهم في سوق العمل أو الانتساب إلى بعض الدورات التدريبية والحصول على المزيد من الشهادات والمعرفة .

هل تعتقدون أن قبول شخص ما في عمل جديد يعتمد فقط على الشهادة ؟

الموضوع لا يتعلق بعدد سنوات الدراسة بل يتعلق بالشخص نفسه وقدرته على الابداع والتميز.

هل تعلمون أن معظم مهندسي الأجهزة الطبية في الوطن العربي يعملون في خارج نطاق اختصاصهم الذي تم إعدادهم من أجله ؟!

نحن نفتقر في الوطن العربي إلى مراكز أبحاث وتطوير ومصانع للهندسة الطبية وتجهيزاتها. وكما أشار الأخ العزيز / شكري محمد نوري "المهندس والفني الطبي كلاهما يعملان في نفس المجال اقصد الصيانة والمبيعات وتطلعاتهما واحدة"



وأخيرا يبدو من التعليقات بأن هناك محاولة لوضع المهندس والفني في كفتي ميزان !

يجب علينا أن ننظر لكلا الاختصاصين من زاوية مختلفة ، فالعلاقة بين المهندس والفني هي علاقة تكاملية وليست تفاضلية.

عذرا على الإطالة وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## مروان20 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اوضح الفرق بين المهندس والفني لاني شغال مع الاثنين باختصار شديد
لوكنت تريد ان تعرف اسال فني سؤال في اي بوردة اليكترونية واسال نفس السؤال للمهندس
وردوا علي ايش عرفتوا وشكرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهندس والفني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لماذا تظهر دائما مقارنات كتلك 
بين الميكانكي ومهندس السيارات 
والمهندس والفني الطبي 
ما الفائدة من ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
في النهاية لك شخص عمله ومعرفته بالشئ 
المهندس لديه معلومات نظرية كثيرة 
والفني لديه الخبرة العملية 
فلنستفد منهم جميعا ولا نحاول التفرقة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مهموم اليمن (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المهندس والفنى يكمل بعضهما البعض لكن لاشك ان المهندس لديه معلومات كثيره اوسع من الفنى 
ويفكر بطريقة اوسع ومقدم فى العمل اكثر من غيره


----------



## مروان20 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

لك كثير الشكر قلب الاحبة ولكن انا لا اقارن بينهما لكن احب ان اوضح مااشرت عليه في رسالتك
وليكن سؤال نظري والاخر عملي فسوف يتساوه الاثنين


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> الموضوع المطروح لأجل النقاش والحوار فبادر برأيك الخاص .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم


ظننت فى البداية أن السؤال فى إتجاه آخر 
لكن سأضع رأيى على أساس السؤال المطروح امامى
أرى ان هناك فروق كثيرة بين فى المهندس والفنى

ان مهندس الأجهزة الطبي يمكنه أن يعمل فى مجالات أخرى غير الأجهزة الطبية أما الفنى فهو مرتبط بالأجهزة الطبية
فرص المهندسين أكبر فى دورات الدولة التدريبية خلاف الفنيين
طرقة عمل المهندس تعتمد على الخلفية العلمية والتجربة العملية
أما الفنى فيكفيه التجربة العملية
يمكن للإثنان متابعة كل جديد بخلاف رأى بعض الأخوة أن المهندسين فقط يمكنهم ذلك
العمل فقط هو الفيصل بين الإثنين
المقارنة ليست مقارنة كفاءة إنما المقارنة تمت على المسميين فقط
فالكفاءة لا صلة لها إلا بأرض الواقع والواقع يتحدث تارة عن مهندس وأخرى عن فنى
والمجتمع يطلق على الجميع مهندس
اما ماديا فاعتقد أن الفنى فرصه أكبر ماديا وذلك لأنه يمكنه أن يعمل فى أى منشأة صغيرة كانت أوكبيرة كالعيادات الصغيرة مثلاُ
و"أيضا لأنه منتشرين بعكس المهندسين

الإجابة كانت بالنسبة للمجتمع المصرى فقط 


وشكرا


أحمد السندى


----------



## مروان20 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باختصار شديد
المهندس عنده خلفية علمية لانه دارس خمس سنوات من عمره
اما الفني فانا شخصيا اعمل مع فني دارس دبلوم صنايع قسم نجارة ويعتبر ماهر جدا في عمله ولك ان تتخيل ما اقصده


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... 

ترددت كثيراً قبل أن أكتب وجهة نظري (المتواضعة) حول هذا الموضوع ... ولكنني وعدت مشرفنا الفاضل ... أخونا البغدادي بذلك ... ورغبت في تنفيذ ما وعدته به إن شاء الله ...

على أية حال ... لا أعلم لماذا يثير هذا الموضوع كل تلك الحساسية (والتي تتضح بشكل كبير من الردود المتشنجة لبعض الأخوة) ... الحقيقة إن المقارنة بين كل من .... المهندس الطبي .... و ..... الفني الطبي ... مقارنة غير منطقية ... بل وغير عادلة لكلا الطرفين ... سواء كان هذا من ناحية عدد سنوات الدراسة ... أو لغتها ... أو شهادة التخرج الممنوحة ... أو حتى الراتب المالي ... فلكل منهما مجال عمله وأتجاهه و أبداعه الخاص به ... 

وفي الواقع أعجبني كثيراً كلام الأخ العزيز - Biomedical ... وأتفق معه كلياً في تشبيهه العلاقة بين الأثنين بالتكاملية بدلاً عن التفاضلية ... من جانب أخر ... كنت أعتقد بأن هذه المشكلة الأزلية بين المهندس و الفني (الطبيين) ... مقتصرة فقط عندنا في العراق ... ولكن إتضح لي ... ومن بعض الردود ... بأنها مشكلة عامة في كل أقطارنا العربية ... 

أتصور بأن السبب الرئيس لهذه المشكلة والموجودة عندنا بالذات ... أن عمر الفني الطبي (العربي) أكبر بكثير من عمر مهندسنا الطبي (العربي) ... نتيجة لحداثة تأسيس أقسام الهندسة الطبية في معظم جامعاتنا العربية ... مما ساهم في تنمية تلك الفروقات (المفترضة) ... خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بمسألة الخبرة والمرتبطة أصلاً وبشكل أساسي بتنامي سنين العمل ... 

كما إن إفتقار معظم مؤسساتنا الخدمية (العربية) ... وللأسف الشديد ... إلى روح العمل الجماعي والتعاون - Team Work ... أدى إلى زيادة هذه الحساسية ... بل ونما شعور الخوف وعدم الثقة بين الطرفين من أن يستولي أحدهما على مكان الأخر الوظيفي ويزيحه عنه !!! 

كذلك فأن إدارات المؤسسات الطبية تتحمل جزء كبير من تلك المسؤولية ... من خلال عدم درايتها أو تمييزها بين (الإتجاهات والمهام المطلوبة) من كلا التخصصين ... وضمان عدم التشابك بينهما ... نتيجة للجهل الواضح التعريف الوظيفي لهما ... 

عذراً على إطالتي ... ولكن هذه وجهة نظري بكل صراحة و موضوعية حول هذا الموضوع ... وللأسف الشديد هذا هو واقعنا القاسي ... أمل أن يتغير بأسرع ما يمكن إن شاء الله ... وبالتوفيق للجميع

م. حــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الفرق بين المهندس والفني كالفرق بين المدير و نائبه ..........................العفوا:59:


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما الفرق بين المهندس والفنى الطبى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله المهندس شكرى اسمحلى مع اول خطوة لى فى المنتدى ان أشكرك وأشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الصرح العظيم وربنا يجعل الخير فى أولاد المسلمين:84: اسمحلى ان أقول رأى فى هذه الموضوع انا فنى أجهزة طبية أشتغل فى أحدى المستشفيات الحكومية المهندس بالنسبة للفنى مصدر مهم للمعلومات خصوصا ان كانت هذة المعلومات حول جهاز حديث لكون المهندس أخد دورات عن الجهاز لاكن عفوا بعض المهندسين يبخل علينا بالمعلومات يعطل الجهاز بالاشهر لحين حضور المهندس ويكون العطل بسيط ممكن تصليح العطل من خلال مكالمة تليفونية من المهندس للفنى ولك ان تتصور تعب المرضى وتحملهم للمرض لحين تصليح الجهاز سوف يظل المهندس مهندس والفنى فنى وان كانت خبرته ومهارته ارتفعت عنان السماء التعاون بين الفنى والمهندس خصوصا فى مجال الهندسة الطبية يكون فى مصلحة المريض فى المقام الاول فأرجو من كل من يمتلك معلومة لا يبخل علينا بها ليس من اجلنا لاكن من أجل تخفيف ألام المرضى ​


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفرق بين المهندس والفني*

هذا كلام فيه نسبه كبيره من الصحه الا اني اعتقد ان المهندس افقه اكبر ويقدر على القفز فوق المشاكل التي تحضره بينما الفني عنده فقط مبادى يسير عليها مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان فيه فنيين احسن من المهندسين وارائهم افضل ولكن بنسب قليله


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفرق بين المهندس والفني*

اريد القول ياناس متى نكف عن مثل هكذا مقارنات انا مهندس ودائما احتاج الفني وهذا مو عيب وكلانا مكمل للاخر ولكن هذه الحزازيات موجوده دائما للاسف المهم كيف نتعاون لاصلاح الجهاز.:71: :71: :71: :71: :71: :71: :82: :82: :82: :82: :82:


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتكلم عن هذا الموضوع من الواقع وانا عشتها فى الشغل والعمل انا اعمل مهندس فى اقوى شركة فى صيانة الاجهزة الطبية من التعامل مع العمل والشغل وجدت ان لا فرق بين المهندس والفنى وان الفنين يعملون معا فى نفس الشركة وكل واحد بعملة وخبرة ولهم الحق فى كل شى زى المهندس (الفنين ذو خبر وكفاءة ) ولا كل الفنين وفى المجال الطبى يكملين بعض


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتكلم عن هذا الموضوع من الواقع وانا عشتها فى الشغل والعمل انا اعمل مهندس فى اقوى شركة فى صيانة الاجهزة الطبية من التعامل مع العمل والشغل وجدت ان لا فرق بين المهندس والفنى وان الفنين يعملون معا فى نفس الشركة وكل واحد بعملة وخبرة ولهم الحق فى كل شى زى المهندس (الفنين ذو خبر وكفاءة ) ولا كل الفنين وفى المجال الطبى يكملين بعض وبلفعل ان يوجد فنين خبرة لهم مرتب و نسبة اكبر من المهندسين ولهم الحق فى السفر والتدريب ذى اى مهندس وفى النهاية لا نظر الى الموضوع ان يوجد فرق انهم يعملون فى مجال واحد ولبد من المساوة لن فى الحاية العملية ونطاق الشركات كل واحد بعملة وشغلة وشكرا


----------



## الشمرى نت (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مهندس ام فنى كل واحد منهما له عمله او قدراته المهم من فيهم الذي يفيد سوق العمل او يعطى المجال الذى يعمل به.ولكن لا ننكر انا المهندس رجل دارس دراسة على اوسع من الفنى:14:


----------



## عمرو قنديل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*انتو ناس غريبه*

يا جماعه ان اصغر منكم بس لى راى
اى مهنه فى الدنيا لها درجات مع الاختلاف فى الدراسه 
فمثلا مهنه التمريض مع الرغم انها اصبحت كليه وبتاخد 95 فى الميه والدراسه بالانجليزى
وبياخدوا 85فى الميه من مواد طب وبنفسى شفت ممرضه بتقوم بعمليه ولاده وغيرها من الامور الاخرى
الا ان هناك الاقل درجه منها وهى التمرجيه وبعد ذلك العامله
ولم يحدث قط اى مقارنه بين هؤلاء وبين الطبيب
مع الرغم التمريض 4سنين مش سنتين زى المعهد
وعمرى ما شفت ممرض او ممرضه مسكت مدير مستشفى مع الاعتراف بانخفاض الرهيب فى المستوى العملى للاطباء فور التخرج وبعد التكليف


----------



## عمرو قنديل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*خليكوا معايا*

المثال الثانى
فى مجال كالشرطه او الجيش
فهناك العسكرى الامى
والمتطوع بالاعداديه والثانويه وهو عسكرى اعلى درجه
وهناك مثلا امين الشرطه خريج معهد امناء الشرطه
وهناك الظابط وهو خريج كليه الشرطه
وبالرغم من تقارب دراسه هؤلاء وعملهم فلا ننكر ان كل منهم من الممكن ان يؤدى عمل الاخر
الا انك تلاقى ظابط عنده 28سنه بيتحكم فى واحد عنده اربعين سنه
وعمرك ماتلاقى امين شرطه اترقى حتى لو قعد 200سنه انه يبقى وزير او حتى دير امن


----------



## عمرو قنديل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*خلى عندكواثقه بنفسكم وكفايه ظلم لاعظم العلوم الهندسه*

هؤلاء مهندسين وبعضهم يشترط ان يكونوا مهندسين
رئيس الوزراء
وزير الصناعه
وزير الانتاج الحربى
وزير الاسكان
وزير الرى ومياه الشرب
وزير البترول والتعدين
محافظ الغربيه وغيرها من الحافظات


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

افادكم الله


----------



## التوزري (26 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
السلام على المهندسين و الفننيين و كل متابع
ان الشهائد لا تصنع الرجال
بل الرجال هم الذين صنعوا الشهائد و يصنعونها


----------



## أمين ناصر (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم:
الرأي السديد كان من المشترك _قلب الأحبه_ وأنا متفق معه. 
فني أو مهندس؟ مش مهم، المهم: مبدع أو لا ؟ فاهم أو لا ؟ هذا هو المعيار لان إفادة المجتمع هو غايتنا. سوى بشهاده او بدون، فني أو مهندس!!!!
أرجو أن الكل يفهم قصدي وشكرررررررررررررا


----------



## bu3mmar (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

في ميدان العمل لا فرق بينهما كلاهما يعملان الصيانه و التركيب و ما الى ذلك و ما اعتقد انه يوجد في بلادنا العربية مصانع او تصميم اجهزة طبية 
و اذا وجدت تلك المصانع في يوم من الايام ذلك الوقت يعرف الفرق بين المهندس و الفني 
على فكره انا فني

دمتم بود


----------



## عيســـى (8 أغسطس 2008)

يتلخص
المهندس 
عارف بمبادئ عمل كل الأجهزة
يمكن أن يتماشى مع الجديد دائما
تنقصه الخبرة في العمل
الفني
يعرف الأعطاب المحتملة وقد لا يعرف المبادئ الفيزيائية
متمكن في الأجهزة التي تدرب عليها أو ما شابهها ويقصر دون الجديد 


ولا يمكن أن يستغنى عن واحد منهما 

لأن لكل دوره
وفي الحقيقة الدور الحقيقي للمهندس هو تطوير الأجهزة حسب الحاجة
وأرجو من مهندسينا أن يكونوا في المستوى المطلوب


----------



## عيســـى (8 أغسطس 2008)

يتلخص
المهندس 
عارف بمبادئ عمل كل الأجهزة
يمكن أن يتماشى مع الجديد دائما
تنقصه الخبرة في العمل
الفني
يعرف الأعطاب المحتملة وقد لا يعرف المبادئ الفيزيائية
متمكن في الأجهزة التي تدرب عليها أو ما شابهها ويقصر دون الجديد 


ولا يمكن أن يستغنى عن واحد منهما 

لأن لكل دوره
وفي الحقيقة الدور الحقيقي للمهندس هو تطوير الأجهزة حسب الحاجة
وأرجو من مهندسينا أن يكونوا في المستوى المطلوب


----------



## احساس القلم (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الزميل Biomedical اختصر الحديث بأن تخصصنا بالذات يعتمد على أفق المتخصص سواء كان مهندسا أو فنيا وابداعه


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
اود من كل الاخوة المهندسين والفنيين ان يكتبوا لنا واقعهم في الشركات وكيفية التعامل مع بعضهم البعض ؟


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالموضوع مهم جدا جدا وكل المهندسين اللى بيشتغلوا فى المستشفيات بيقابلوه؟ المهمبس اللى انا متاكدة منه ان المهندس يكون ذكى ولا يسال الفنى ابدا ويقوله فهمنى ده بس يلاحظ اللى بيعملوا ويحاول يتعلم مش عيب ان مهندس يطلب من مهندس بس مينفعش مهندس يطلب من فنى ليه؟؟ مش تكبر بس لان الفنى لو حس انك محتاجله هيتنطط عليك طب وليه هو اللى يعرفه 100 واحد يعرفهبس برضه لازم اكون ذكى واكسبه معايا علشان الحياة متبقاش عند فى عنداخيراالفنى شاطر فى التصليح Hardwareلكن المهندس شاطر فى فهم المشكلة وقياس باقى المشاكل عليهاوربنا يوفقكوا ويعيننا على مكرهم لحسن انا محروقة منهم الله يهديهموالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## الآغا ياسر (29 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالنسبة للفرق فيمكن تقسيمه إلى جانبين:
1- المستوى العلمي الأكاديمي
أكيد في هذا المستوى يكون المهندس مختلف عن الفني
2- المستوى المفاهيمي التخاطبي
لكن في هذا المستوى قد يتفوق الفني على المهندس


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارى ان راي الاخ 
biomedical
هو الاقرب مع اني مهندس 
فليس كل من حمل شهادة اصبح خبير
الخبرة تكتسب بالممارسة وليس بالشهادة


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

الآغا ياسر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بالنسبة للفرق فيمكن تقسيمه إلى جانبين:
> 1- المستوى العلمي الأكاديمي
> ...


وانا مع كلام الاغا ياسر 
​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (30 مارس 2010)

أنا أرى أن الفرق قد لا يبدو واضحا في كثير من التخصصات الهندسية بين الفني والمهندس لكن في تخصصنا بالذات يظهر الفرق جليا في التعامل مع الجانب الطبي وفهم الجانب الطبي من التخصص، فالمهندس الطبي يكون أقدر من هذه الناحية هذا بشكل عام إلا إذا عمل الفني على تطوير نفسة بهذا الجانب، بالإضافة لما ذكره بعض الأخوة سابقا بأن المهندس أفضل من الناحية التحليلية والتطوير. مع إحترامي للأخوة الفنيين. وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Maher 40 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ردا على الاخ مروان20لقد قمت قمت بتلخيص الموضوع بسؤالك ،اذا سألت الفني على الدائرة الاليكترونية ستجد رده متلخص في انه يعرف فقط الاجزاء الموجودة في الدائرة ولكنه لا يعرف لماذا اضيف هذا الجزء وما وظيفته في الدائرة اما المهندس العكس وهذا ما وجدته في التدريب.
كما ان وظيفة المهندس في الاساس هي ليست الصيانة والاصلاح انما هي الابتكار والتطوير وهذا ما لن نجده في الوطن العربي .
شكرا


----------



## شرف هاشم (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اوافق الاخ مروان وياريت لو حد عرف الرد يبعتة ولكن انا واثق من الاجابة واحنا كلنا عرفنها 
ولكن فية مهندسين ذو خبرة عالية جدا ولهم القدرة على الابتكار والتطوير ولاسف مش كتير معنى ذلك الفكرة العامة عن المهندس بتظلم المهندس الحقيقى وطبعا بتكون فى صف الفنى 
وانا لى سؤال لو حد يعرف فنى واكمل دراستة واصبح مهندس هيكون خبرتة وفكرة لتطوير الاجهزة شكلة اية ودة بردة هيعرفك هو اية الفرق بين الفنى والمهندس او بين الفنى الذى اصبح مهندس 
وفى النهاية الكل بيخدم وبيعمل فى مجال لتطوير والصيانة واتمنى من المهندسين فهم ذلك لان بعضهم بيرجع يقول انا المهندس وانت الفنى ولو كان على خطا فى موقفة بس فى الاخر راى المهندس بيمشى ودة محتاج لتطوير فى وطنا العربى بجد وتدريب المهندسين كيف يتعاملوا مع الفنين ويكون بينهم اتصال مستمر وقوى وتفاهم فى العمل ودة بشوفة فى البلاد الاوربية وامريكا انا قضيت 6 اشهر تدريب فى مستشفى والله معرفت مين المهندس ومين الفنى فى المستشفى والتعامل والاحترام بينهم كان بصورة لا نتخيلها
يارب نوصل لهذة المرحلة فى بلادنا ودة اكيد هيعود لصالح المريض والدكتور ورفع الكفاءة وتطوير الاجهزة الطبية والحمد لله عندنا مهندسين وفنين على اعلى مستوى وكفاءة بس محتاجين للدعم والتواصل والاحترام لكل من لديهم معلومة ولو بسيطة اكيد ممكن يكون ليها فايدة وتنشاء فكرة عظيمة منها ودة بيعتمد على الاستماع من كل المهندسين والفنين لبعضهم البعض
انا اسف على الاطالة وعلى الكتابة لو فيها مشاكل انا عندى الجهاز انجليزى 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التراس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الفنى كثير الشك ولكنة بالنهاية يصل المهندس بطئ الحركة سريع الفهم بيعتمد اكتر على النظريات وفى النهاية يوصل


----------

